# Clomid Success Stories - 50mg D2-6



## shelby2703

Hi all,

I have been ttc for 2 years now and after going through the test they found out that I was ovulating but at different stages of the month and my levels were very low sometimes below 10 and they should be above 30!

I have now been prescribed clomid for 3 months - a low dosage of 50mg.

I was quite nervous about taking the tablet due to side effects however took my first last night and all seems fine so far!! Touch wood!!

I just wanted to know if there were any success stories anyone could give me? I have searched high and low and dont appear to find many on here.

Thanks guys - xx


----------



## daisii

don't have a 50mg success story, but it worked first time for me at 100mg a day CD 2-6. If it does not work at 50, they will prob up it for you anyway. I had no side effects at 100.


----------



## dan-o

I took clomid 50mg CD2-6 to help with OH's low count. 
I got 2-3 follicles first month & It did the trick, just hoping this one is a sticky at long last! 

Good luck xx


----------



## 678star-bex

hi shelby i just wanted to say that i am exactly the same. i have been trying for 2 yrs i ov on my own but at different stages of the month so i am now on 50mg clomid cd 2 - 6. if u ever want a buddy its nice to find someone in similar situation good luck


----------



## floofymad

Hey,
I don't have a success story either but I've been given clomid 50mg to start CD2-6. AF just showed up tonight so FS said to start tomorrow. I'm going to opt for night time to take it to hopefully avoid side affects! Good luck x


----------



## shelby2703

Hi, 

thank you for the replies; nice to know im not the only one out there in this situation!! I started my tablet on Tuesday and tend to take them evening; I have had the odd headache but that could be down to the flu I have at the moment!!!

I am looking forward to seeing if I am successful within the first 3 months of taking it. Fingers Crossed!!

Let me know how you all get on.

xx


----------



## 678star-bex

just to let everyone know (im not that knowledgable on here) but under 'pregnancy buddies' theres a section on clomid graduates. i feel so positive and excited now!! come on AF so i can start clomid (or come on BFP but probably wont happen as i have a virus cold).


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi...i have a good success story!! hope this gives u & other women out there hope...

i was ttc for a year when i was told that my only ovary ( had 1 removed as a baby) had polycysts on....i was heartbroken.....but to my delight my results of the day 21 test showed i was ovulating ok still!!!

was referred to a fs & she did lots of tests...dh sperm ok, not great tho so she suggested he took zinc pills while i waited to have a hycosy...results were that my tube was clear :)

i started the clomid ( days 2-6 & 50mg) oct 09...had such great hopes of it working ( well getting me a bfp!!) was soooo excited

after 3rd cycle of it resulted in another bfn i had a feeling i would not ever get a bfp so we started to look into iui treatment....we went privately for the 1st & 2nd consultation...they said it would cost £1200....

happy to say i got my bfp after 4th cycle of clomid!! didnt even need the iui!! i now have 9 week old boy/girl twins & its the most amazing thing in the world!!!

good luck to everyone that is trying, you WILL get there, sometimes it just takes that little bit longer but it is so worth the wait 

xx


----------



## AlisaD1983

i took clomid in 2006. I was on 50mg, then moved to 100mg, nothing for me...
I changed drs, and now am on 50 mg again. this is my 1st month and am taking it on days 3-7, hoping for my bfp!!! no side effects last time, and none this time either.. so far... knock on wood.


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Im on my first month of clomid cd 2-6 at 50mg and im on cd 25 today. Ive no idea when AF due as i have PCOS and VERY irregular cycles. After TTC for just over a year im hoping the clomid will do her stuff!

Need to ring :telephone: this week to get progesterone results!!

Good luck to everyone xxx :dust:


----------



## cheerios

Hi!

I got a Clomid 50mg (CD 5 to 9) success story to share! 

Its a bit early, but I got my confirmation from FS today that I'm pregnant!

It was my 4th clomid cycle - all 50mg. I ovulated all the other 3 times but BFN and I was gutted. Even FS told me that he would change me to injectables for the next cycle. I was so sure that after 3 rounds of BFN on Clomid, that the 4th cycle wouldn't be much different. 

So I didn't bother to chart, nor symptom spot. Even got myself so mega busy organising my birthday party last week that I barely had any time to breath. That was the best thing I could have done! My 2ww went by sooo quickly and I got a shock /surprise when I POAS yesterday at 12DPO. Now at 13DPO my BETA is 96. I really hope and pray that this is a sticky bean.

So please don't give up hope! I know how easy it is to say these type of stuff for the "clomid graduates" but when Reba got her BFP on her 4th clomid cycle, I kept thinking if it can happen for her, it can happen for me too! And it did!

I believe in God as well and have many people praying for me. So I want to thank God for making this possible at all.


----------



## dan-o

cheerios said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got a Clomid 50mg (CD 5 to 9) success story to share!
> 
> Its a bit early, but I got my confirmation from FS today that I'm pregnant!
> 
> It was my 4th clomid cycle - all 50mg. I ovulated all the other 3 times but BFN and I was gutted. Even FS told me that he would change me to injectables for the next cycle. I was so sure that after 3 rounds of BFN on Clomid, that the 4th cycle wouldn't be much different.
> 
> So I didn't bother to chart, nor symptom spot. Even got myself so mega busy organising my birthday party last week that I barely had any time to breath. That was the best thing I could have done! My 2ww went by sooo quickly and I got a shock /surprise when I POAS yesterday at 12DPO. Now at 13DPO my BETA is 96. I really hope and pray that this is a sticky bean.
> 
> So please don't give up hope! I know how easy it is to say these type of stuff for the "clomid graduates" but when Reba got her BFP on her 4th clomid cycle, I kept thinking if it can happen for her, it can happen for me too! And it did!
> 
> I believe in God as well and have many people praying for me. So I want to thank God for making this possible at all.

Just spotted this... Congrats cheerios hun!!! :yipee:


----------



## Clobo

I got my progesterone test results today at 51.9 which the doctor said was good and means i definitely ovulated, im really pleased as long cycles have been my problem.

Hopefully even if this month isnt a :bfp:at least the clomid is helping me ovulate and have normal cycles to give me more chances of trying!!

So kind of successful in a way!

Congratulations Cheerios, you must be so pleased!! :cloud9:

Good luck to everyone else!!:dust:


----------



## daisii

congratulations cheerios! Clomid is a wonderdrug for some of us! here's wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## 32andttc

I was prescribed clomid 100 mg. days 4-8. 1st round, I ovulated, but no bfp. 2nd round, I ovulated, and got bfp this morning! So thankful for clomid!!! Good luck to you.


----------



## floofymad

Congrats to Cheerios and 32andttc! x


----------



## daisii

congratulations 32andttc, hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## 678star-bex

great thread. really encouraging. congrats to all the new mums to be and great news clo_mid on ov'ing & regulating ur cycle. good luck.

i have read many stories about clomid and is it just me or does it seem that if u dont get a BFP on ur first cycle, u r likely to get it on ur 4th cycle. anyone else noticed that?

thank u to all the pregnant ladies for their contributions on this thread. not long now til i start mine. :flower:


----------



## Saubrey

Oh I'm so encouraged by reading all the wonderful success stories. :) I just got my first positive opk (first cycle of clomid days 3-7) after having months of annovulatory cycles. So even if I don't get my bfp at least I know it's doing it's job. Can't wait to get past this 2 ww. Good luck to everyone and Merry Christmas.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi can anyone help? Was anyone on here on clomid after all tests came back ok? Our FS wants us to start clomid in Jan even though our tests have come back 'excellent'. I asked if we were 'unexplained infertility' but she said no as we havent been ttc long enough (ttc 10 months, ntnp 2 months prior-but she thinks its 12 months). Any success stories here when nothing found to be 'wrong'? Many thanks and congrats to those who had BFP's !! x


----------



## Saubrey

Actually I haven't had a success story, but I'm hoping this month I will. However I'm in the same boat. I have had all my test come back great. My hubby and I already have two children, but this is cycle 18 for us trying for a third. I am on round 1 of clomid and my OB does say it's unexplained secondary infertility even with my tests being good. I think after 12 months of trying they typically try to put a label with it. I hope this month will work out for you. Clomid only helps you ovulate so if you are not ovulating I would say go for it; it might just work. :) Good luck hun.


----------



## cheerios

678star-bex said:


> great thread. really encouraging. congrats to all the new mums to be and great news clo_mid on ov'ing & regulating ur cycle. good luck.
> 
> i have read many stories about clomid and is it just me or does it seem that if u dont get a BFP on ur first cycle, u r likely to get it on ur 4th cycle. anyone else noticed that?

Hey hun
I'm not sure about the clomid working more on 1st and 4th cycle. 4th cycle was mine and Reba's case. But I also knew a couple of women on BnB who got PG at first try of clomid or 2nd. That's why I thought I was out after it didnt work for 3 tries.


----------



## Hopeful14

Congrats. I just started mine after being told two years ago that I would never have kids. I am so excited. I am hoping we get it on the first try. I am taking meds for my prolactin which is now low but I stopped getting my period again. The doctor doesnt know why because my hormones are all good but said to start the clomid. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Plex

Heya :hi:

I was successful on my first month of clomid 50mg back in 2010 :D

Good luck hun!! x


----------

